# Sattelrohr aufreiben



## radiKarl (6. Januar 2012)

Aloha

ich möchte mir eine verstellbare Sattelstütze kaufen. Der Durchmesser beträgt 30,9 mm also muß ich das Sattelrohr um 0,9mm aufreiben (lassen).
Hat das schon einer von euch bei seinem Rad gemacht? 
Ist davon abzuraten?

Danke euch schon mal


----------



## othu (6. Januar 2012)

Reverb gibt es z.b. in 30,9...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (6. Januar 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Reverb gibt es z.b. in 30,9...


Richtig, deshalb will er ja um 0,9 mm aufreiben lassen von 30,0 mm aus.

Der Rahmen hält das aus, wenn es sachgerecht gemacht wird. Der Jü bietet dass ja auch an.


----------



## othu (7. Januar 2012)

okay, falsch verstanden...


----------



## firevsh2o (3. Februar 2012)

Kauf dir eine Gravity Dropper - die gibt es mit 30,0 mm - und die funktioniert einwandfrei!!

Ich verkaufe meine übrigens gerade weil ich mir einen neuen Rahmen bestellt hab wo die 30er dann wieder nicht mehr richtig passt..


----------



## FR-Sniper (4. Februar 2012)

ich hab das direkt vom JÜ machen lassen, 30,0mm ist ein schei.. mass 
sollte dir jeder bessere Bikeshop machen können?!


----------



## phazeone (25. Mai 2012)

ich stehe grad vor dem gleichen problem. wer ist denn JÜ ?

oops, seh grad das ich ja im alutech-forum bin...dann erübrigt sich meine frage


----------



## CrossX (25. Mai 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ich hab das direkt vom JÜ machen lassen, 30,0mm ist ein schei.. mass
> sollte dir jeder bessere Bikeshop machen können?!



Ich kenne nicht einen Bikeshop, dem ich das wirklich zutrauen würde. Vielleicht eher ein Schlosser aus der Nachbarschaft mit entsprechenden Maschinen.


----------



## mcsonnenschein (11. Januar 2013)

Falscher Thread sorry


----------



## kubikjch (27. Januar 2013)

Das Thema interessiert mich auch.
Hat jemand eine passende Reibahle zum Verkauf?


----------



## phazeone (27. Januar 2013)

da wird eine reibahle nicht ausreichen. bei zb 30mm auf 30,9mm. das sind 9/10mm. mit einer normalen reibahle klappt das nicht. schon garnicht per hand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (27. Januar 2013)

Es gibt verstellbare Reibahlen, die den Bereich abdecken:
http://www.hoffmann-tools.com/Zersp...eibahle-verstellbar-27-5-mm.html#.UQVezGfius0

Aber ob es sich lohnt wegen einmal Sitzrohr aufreiben so etwas zu kaufen???


----------



## phazeone (27. Januar 2013)

ja, verstellbare reibahlen kenn ich auch. aber wie weit lässt sich so eine reibahle verstellen? kenns von meinem job. dort nutzen wir auch verstell-reibahlen. aber da bewegt sich der einstellbare bereich in 100tel mm


----------



## phazeone (27. Januar 2013)

ok, hab die pdf mal geöffnet   bis 31,5 mm. nicht schlecht. 

aber richtig, sowas lohnt sich ja nicht wirklich......


----------



## Dampfsti (27. Januar 2013)

Beim CT funktioniert das Aufreiben nicht, oder wenn dann nur im oberen Bereich, da das Sitzrohr an den Schweißnähten von Oberrohr und Sitzstreben durchs Schweißen verzogen und somit leicht krumm ist.


Das 30,0mm Sitzrohr ist im oberen Bereich bis ca 4cm unters Oberrohr nach dem Schweißen auf 30,0mm ausgerieben.
Weiter unten wurde es schon von dem zusammenbauen des Rahmens größer ausgedreht.
Somit ist der Verzug egal und die Sattelstütze geht trotzdem ganz rein.

Das Ausreiben ist leider nach dem fertigstellen des Rahmens nicht mehr ohne weiteres möglich, da das Sitzrohr dann komplett die 30,9mm hätte und die Stütze sich beim einstecken durch die minimale Biegung des Rohres verklemmen würde und sich nur bis knapp unters Oberrohr einstecken ließe.

Ich hatte den Jü deswegen gefragt und sinngemäß diese Antwort erhalten weil ich auch an einem gebrauchten Rahmen selbst aufreiben wollte.


----------



## mcsonnenschein (27. Januar 2013)

Ich habe das mit einer verstellbaren Reibahle gemacht, immer 0,1mm zugestellt.
Es geht sehr gut von Hand, man braucht halt das richtige Windeisen ;-)
Ich habe von 30mm auf 30.9mm aufgerieben


----------



## remy10 (28. Januar 2013)

...wie ist es denn, wenn man die Stütze Fachmännisch "runter-/abdrehen" lässt???

Hat glaube ich schon mal jemand gemacht; war irgendwann mal im Bikemarkt zum Verkauf, soll funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (28. Januar 2013)

Also ich hab das Stitzrohr vom Bike meiner Frau bei unserer Stammwerkstatt von 30 auf 30,9mm aufreiben lassen. Das schwierigste waren die letzten 10cm, das war echte Schufterei. Arbeitszeitaufwand ca. 30 Minuten, die sich aber gelohnt haben : daumen:


----------



## mcsonnenschein (30. Januar 2013)

Wenn die Sattelstütze genug Wandstärke hat, könnte man diese Abdrehen.
Wenn man aber eine hydraulisch verstellbare Sattelstütze hat, würde ich dise auf keinen Fall abdrehen, da diese doch sonst zu instabil würde.


----------



## 100 Oktan (3. Februar 2013)

Um welches Bike geht es denn? Habe ich das überlesen?

Die Fanes Modelle sollten doch alle 31,6 mm haben. So steht es zumindest auf der Homepage. Stimmt das?


----------



## böser_wolf (3. Februar 2013)

hardride die alten alutech haben meist 30er sitzrohre  @radiKarl    
ich würds anders machen    reduzierung 30-27,2 + x-fusion hilo 27,2
hab ich gerade in mein 2souls 41.5 eingebaut


----------

